# Help if possible



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

A few years back when I was much more of an idiot than I am today. I decide I was gonna toss together some garages speakers just because I had wood and time to burn. With zero real knowledge of how things worked I did what most people do when they see less that half of the story and find the PE website. Oh looks speakes. Oh look crossovers. Look at some specs. Runs them through a cheesy online enclosure calculator and bam. You've got a pile of junk or so to speak. 

So I bought said drivers and some prefab crossovers built some sideways monkey coffins so a comfortable enclosure size from what the calculator spit out and slapped them together. Nothing for nothing to my inexperienced ear they don't really sound half bad. They are sitting on shelves up almost to the ceiling of the back wall to my garage so being outside in a garage isn't exactly a great listening environment and they play decently loud so as far as playing some music in the garage. Mission accomplished. 

As I continue to learn more about this hobby I ant help to think. I wonder if what I have built already could sound worlds better with a different xover. I'm sure that anything built to said drivers would work better than a prefab xover but is it really worth the hassle. I don't want to build new enclosures. They are what they are. If its not worth changing the xover then so be it. They will stay the way they are. 

The drivers I used are 

The goldwood heavy duty 12" woofer

https://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=290-334

Hivi m6n

https://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=297-441

Dayton dc28fst

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=275-078

I was wondering if someone would be so kind to run these drivers through pcd. These are the enclosure dimensions and this is the actual speaker. Thanks if you can help.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

This is something I would be willing to help you with, though since I have been quite busy lately it might be a while before I can get to it. Can you wrangle up some .frd and .zma files for each of the drivers? That would immensely help in getting me started. I'd be willing to get it to a workable crossover, which shouldn't take more than a couple hours of PCD and RM. Just promise me you are willing to build the crossovers and report back some results!

Does the midrange have its own sealed chamber? Is the woofer also sealed? What volume are the chambers?

You never know, there could be some nice potential here :T the M6n is a decent midrange and a 12" for the low end is a sure recipe for effortless midbass. And yes, they would sound worlds away with a proper crossover versus a simple textbook prefab.


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Let me start with saying thanks in advance. The midbass chamber is .40cf sealed and the woofer is 1.36 cf sealed. I had a thought about popping through to the small chamber where the over is to lower the q of the woofer a bit (thought?). I included a primitive sketch of the enclosure. It is accurate. 

Now on to the files your looking for. What are they and where might I be able to dig these up for you ? I appreciate all of your help. Please excuse any ignorance as I'm still learning. 

Let me know if there is anything else you may need.


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Keep in mind that these are a garage set up so things don't have to be perfect. So if that means we can keep it a little less expensive by having a few less components than that is fine. Also these are place near wall and close to the upper corners of the garage if that helps at all.


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

http://www.parts-express.com/pdf/297-441.pdf

Found this on the hivi m6n and this on the goldwood woofer 

http://www.parts-express.com/pedocs/more-info/290-334-goldwood-gw-12pc-8-more-info.pdf

Ill see if I can dig up something on the tweeter.

Dug this up 

http://www.parts-express.com/pdf/275-078s.pdf


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Jstslamd said:


> Keep in mind that these are a garage set up so things don't have to be perfect. So if that means we can keep it a little less expensive by having a few less components than that is fine. Also these are place near wall and close to the upper corners of the garage if that helps at all.


Noted :T



Jstslamd said:


> http://www.parts-express.com/pdf/297-441.pdf
> 
> Found this on the hivi m6n and this on the goldwood woofer
> 
> ...



So, unless you can find .frd and .zma files on the internet that someone has measured from actual drivers, the manufacturer's data is usually the only thing to work off of. Using the datasheets you've found, you'd create your own .frd and .zma by tracing the FR (frd) and impedance response (zma) plots with a program like SPLtrace. You could try emailing PE to see if they have the files but I'm guessing they don't anymore.


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Ok ill see what I can come up with. Thanks again.


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

I just wanted to let you know that I have not forgotten about the center channel design that you did for me and I do still plan to do this build along with the rest of my ht setup. I have yet to finish my basement. I just didnt want you to think that I'm just here wasting your time.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Oh you mean this little guy? No worries, at this rate I might beat you to it!


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes sir! That would be the one. Lol no racing.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Any luck yet with frd and zma's? I just did a quick google search and discovered that the site hosting SPLtrace isn't around anymore. Luckily I nabbed the installer a few years ago and saved it. The biggest catch to using the program are setting the right limits, and ensuring that you have the proper graph scale for impedance plots (log or linear scale).


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

I have not been able to find them yet. I'm still doing some digging


----------

